# myBirth.tv



## Sam292

Has anyone done this or planning to do this? I am thinking about it as it would be a lovely way to record the birth. Just wondering how involved/in the way they get. Don't think DH will be up for it but I might investigate!


----------



## milkmachine

what is it?


----------



## trumpetbum

I thought those were homebirth diary episodes (discovery home and health). I have one of the ladies from one of the vids on facebook and I'm sure hers was a homebirth diary.
My midwife was approached about asking her patients if they were interested in something similair but I didn't get back to her as in the end it would just be one too many people in the room.


----------



## Sam292

Its a birthing website, they have loads of home birth video diaries on there and they film your birthing experience and the lead up to it. I've been addicted to watching the diaries for months and thought it might be nice to have one of my own. I wanted to hire a photographer or someone to film it but there is no way we can afford that. Not sure if this is free as I haven't contacted them yet.


----------



## milkmachine

oh i have a photographer coming but i dont know if id want to be recorded


----------



## kanga

I love mybirth.tv, and agree its a v nice way of recoding the birth

I also saw this recently which I absolutely loved

https://blueberryskyphotography.com/w...-arent-enough/


----------



## Sam292

Yeah they are gorgeous - bit out of my way though! O:)

Here is the link to mybirth.tv

https://www.mybirth.tv/welcome.cfm


----------



## milkmachine

ive jsut really upset myself watching vids on there!!! lol silly women. one birth where the baby didnt breath for ages ahhhhhh


----------



## trumpetbum

That's the lady on my facebook. I like how although it makes uncomfortable viewing, it shows what would happen (resusc) in an emergency situation at home. The mum is a midwife too.


----------



## milkmachine

yes i know she was a midwife i was wondering what she must have been going though!! must have been hard not to switch into work mode although i suppose emotion would rule in that situation. although it made me cry i am glad i saw it


----------



## trumpetbum

Totally. Heart stopping stuff.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow I've never seen this before. I do recognise a few of the women from Homebirth diaries though


----------

